# 7d owners, what strap ?



## reaper7534 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have no camera store near me so I can't really try them out to make a informed decision.  I will most commonly carrying a 7d, grip, 24-105 and sometimes flash.  I'm leaning towards a should strap, just want some recommendations.  Don't mind spending a moderate amount, just don't want to get carried away.

thanks..


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 13, 2013)

reaper7534 said:
			
		

> I have no camera store near me so I can't really try them out to make a informed decision.  I will most commonly carrying a 7d, grip, 24-105 and sometimes flash.  I'm leaning towards a should strap, just want some recommendations.  Don't mind spending a moderate amount, just don't want to get carried away.
> 
> thanks..



I use black rapid straps on gripped 5Ds and 5D2s with fairly heavy lenses. I cannot say enough good things about them. I would recommend one for you as well. They can be had for around 50-60 bucks.


----------



## reaper7534 (Feb 13, 2013)

That's not bad at all, I've read good reviews on them, just wanted to hear from a real world person.

thanks


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 13, 2013)

Rapids ftw, best way to go imo as well.  I still use the Canon 7D strap on mine...but it is now starting to wear at the brackets...so I'll be getting a rapid soon it appears.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't have a 7D but I use the Blackrapid as well on my gripped t3i. I used it this weekend with my t3i and a 70-200 f2.8 and it worked great.


----------



## slow231 (Feb 13, 2013)

the black rapid is well worth the money.  i use this or no strap.  With decent sized lenses/cameras you never really hang the camera on you neck, so neck straps are only there to get tangled or in the way. especially while you're yanking the camera in and out of the bag. the last straw for me was when the neck strap caught on something (while in a rush) and almost ripped the camera out of my hand.  these are more of a hazard than a safety.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 13, 2013)

I use both Black Rapid and Mzungo straps with my 7D, 5DMKII and 40D.

I actually prefer the Mzungo and use it more than the BR.  It's simple, to the point, gets the job done, and it was only $19.95.

The BR has a nice padded shoulder pad, but doesn't actually seem to feel or work all that much better than just the straight Mzungo strap (or I'd simply get/make a shoulder pad for the Mzungo).  I don't personally use any of the little pockets or holders or anything on the BR, so they're not doing anything for me.  I didn't like the way the BR held onto the bottom of the camera body because it meant just more steps to get it onto a tripod in a hurry, so I re-worked it to use the side holder on the camera body the way the Mzungo does.

The only thing that the BR has a distinct advantage over the Mzungo, in my mind anyway, is that it looks "cool" and "professional".  But I'm not much of a fashion horse anyway, so that really isn't enough to warrant the premium price, IMHO.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 13, 2013)

I've also heard many good things about Black Rapid.

What I use, are Op-Tech Pro straps.  Pretty basic strap compared to the BR but it's a wide piece of neoprene, so they handle weight well.  What I really like, is that the padded 'middle' of the strap can be clipped out and the loose end clipped together.  90% of the time, I just use the short ends as a wrist strap.  When I carry a second camera, I use two middles to create an extra long strap to go across my chest.

As a bonus, both of my Op-Tech straps have 'The Photo Forum' logos on them.  Way back in the day, we sold a few branded items.


----------



## Flyhigh (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't own a 7d or a grip, but I like my Optech Pro Loops strap very much. Comfortable for all day use, camera hangs nicely and I can easily/quickly maneuver it to take a shot, allows me to keep the tripod adapter plate installed for easy attachment when needed. For me, great value, versatility, comfort.

EDIT: Sorry, looks like my and Big Mike's post crossed in flight.


----------



## reaper7534 (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm leaning towards the BR, any particular model you guys prefer ?

nevermind rs7 it is.


----------



## Tony S (Feb 13, 2013)

I am a huge Black Rapid fan.  Started with their original single strap, now I regulary use the double to carry and use two cameras.


----------



## slow231 (Feb 13, 2013)

i use the sport with the underarm strap and additional front stop (i think you can add these to most of the other models).  when climbing, hiking, or even just bending over to pick up the kid (probably my most frequent two handed requirement while out with the camera), i find that being able to lock the camera behind is a key feature.  it still swings and slacks a bit when bending forward, especially with heavy/long lenses like the 70-200.  but still way way more manageable then if it were free to slide forward and/or have the strap rotate.  I also feel it's a bit lower key while walking around with it locked behind.  I can walk around with the 70-200 or body w/ flash and most people don't notice.


----------



## Dan_A (Feb 16, 2013)

I use the black rapid sports, very nice, but on a 5D3.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 16, 2013)

I use the Opteka wrist strap with a battery grip. I remove the bulky plastic piece for the bottom though.
Amazon.com: Opteka Professional Wrist Grip Strap for Digital and Film SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo

If you don't use the battery grip the Photoclam base plate works great with it.
Amazon.com: Photo Clam PC-7D-UP2 Mounting Plate for Canon 7D DSLR Camera: Electronics


----------



## ChrisHeathcote (Feb 16, 2013)

I also use the black rapid sport. The under arm strap world really well


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 16, 2013)

I use the black rapid rs-4 I think? Maybe the 7? Idk it has the one small zipper pouch. 

Couldnt be happier.


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 16, 2013)

I use my CPS straps on both my 40D and my 5D. So, whoever makes those, that's what I'd recommend...


----------



## subscuck (Feb 16, 2013)

Another vote for Op/Tech. Neoprene is great for weight handling.


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 16, 2013)

I personally use a Black Rapid RS-7 strap.   see: blackrapid.com

Another great strap to check out is the Carry Speed line.  see:  carryspeed.ccom

The Black Rapid attaches using a bolt that screws into the tripod hole on the base of the camera, grip, or lens collar.  The bolt has a swivel and slides along the strap.
The Carry Speed actually attaches using a plate with an offset ball-head.  There's a ballhead connector that slides along the strap.  The plate has 1/4" 20 tripod holes in it so you can attach your tripod mounting plate to their plate.  They also have an optional plate which is an arca-swiss dovetail plate but still has the ballhead off to the side and still has 1/4" 20 holes.

A friend of mine bought the Carry Speed (remember, I have the Black Rapid) and I really liked the design.  They have similar designs except that the Carry Speed always has an arca-swiss tripod plate on the bottom of the camera and the connector is offset to one corner of the plate.  I've been thinking about switching over because all my tripod heads have arca-swiss style dovetail saddles.


----------



## JOEFLY (Feb 16, 2013)

Another vote for Op/Tech


----------



## billyunderhill3 (Feb 16, 2013)

I also use a Black Rapids strap. Wouldn't think about using any other strap.


----------



## dbvirago (Feb 16, 2013)

Been using the Black Rapid RS-7 for about a month on gripped 5D MKIII. Comfortable, secure and functional. Another thing I like about it is that since it attaches to the tripod connections, it's necessary and easy to remove to mount on a tripod where a strap just gets in the way. Traditional straps were always to much trouble to remove.


----------



## disaster_zone (Feb 18, 2013)

Another BR RS-7 user here. Have hung my 7D and 70-300 off it, and previously with my old 600D and a 70-200 2.8 off it fairly conmfortably.


----------

